# 07 Altima CVT - tiptronic question



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

My 07 Altima has the tiptronic. Could some please tell me @ what km/hr or @ what rpm should i shift the gears. Manual doesnt give any information about this. I would like to start playing with this. Once i shifted from 1 @3500 rmp @ 35km/hr and it went straight to 3rd instead of 2nd gear. i figured its too much for that gear. Could some one guide me before i damage my transission? Thanks in advance.


----------

